# Please educate me on clippers (and grooming)



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

I've read some of the posts here but many are a little old or specific to certain cases.

I need some basic education on what the different sizes mean, how the combs are used etc. I've watched a load of videos but it's all a bit overwhelming.

And ultimately I am looking for a recommendation for the best clippers.

I feel I know how and can handle the actual grooming process but I'm confused by the technology.

Thanks so much


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Oops, blind as a bat and did notice the sticky thread, I'll go check that first.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

For most brands, the higher the number, the shorter the hair. A 40 would mean naked skin (and isn't used all that often. Some people use it on feet/face/tail dock). A 30 leaves just barely any hair. That seems to be the preferred blade for fft (feet/face/tail). A 15 or 10 works as well, but you get less time between clips, depending on your preference. 

I recently googled a chart with the blade sizes/hair length measurements and it wasn't hard to fine. I'll see if I can attach one. Ooh I even found one for comb lengths! 

Most people I've talked to use a 40 under the combs. The combs leave hair longer than a blade can. The 40 makes sure that they cut smoother and don't leave so many track marks. I've used a 10 though and been just fine. 

The combs snap on over the blades. 

I prefer Wahl clippers. The Bravura cordless is REALLY nice to have, and the nice part is that you don't have to buy a bunch of blades for it. It's adjustable. But it's not quite as powerful as a corded clipper, in my opinion. 

My suggestion for you is that you find a really good groomer and get your dog groomed there a few times. A good groomer will explain the basics of grooming to you and explain the tools that are being used. She will also have good recommendations for you. 

I am personally very new to grooming and others will likely have better explanations. The above is what has been helpful to me as I learn. Good luck!


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot, I read the sticky and it still seems to assume a certain level of knowledge.

This is my fifth poodle so I'm quite clear on the grooming but never done it myself, the current dogs are too set in their way to change I suspect but the new one can learn from the beginning.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Talk to your groomer, she should be able to give you advice. 40 blade does NOT work under Wahl SS combs on regular size clippers. You will break the teeth instantly. I use a 30, some use a 10. On a Moser/Bravura and Wahl SS combs the shortest, 40, setting works fine. There are different sets of combs for the clippers. 

Andis Superspeed 2 speed is my choice of clippers for regular work and Mosers are my cordless. I never use the lower speed on the Andis, but the 2 speed does have the faster high speed.

Comb attachments are used for setting length, usually scissor finish after. 7F blade is a good short blade for body work or a 4F in reverse. I use 30 on feet, 10 reverse on Sully's neck (can be sensitive) and 9 reverse for the most part on his face, with 40 for flews and tidy areas. Mosers I use for face, feet, tail and sanitary areas. Andis for body work and scissor to finish. 

Nope, grooming isn't rocket science, but isn't for everyone. IMHO if you are constantly afraid of "hurting" your dog, don't do it. Because you probably will. Don't clipper dirty hair, keep blades cool (switch often if necessary), combs will keep hot blades off the dog so can get by with only one 30 as opposed to at least 3 of anyother body blade you use, combs will NOT go through matted hair so prep work is very important. Prep work is at least half of any groom. Poor prep = poor finish. Cooling sprays will ruin blades and yes, they do need to be cleaned, run through blade wash before using, and kept free of hair when using.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you go to the Pet Edge.com sitehttp://petedge.com they have a very informative page called Clipper Blade Usage guide that explains a lot about blades, combs and their usage.
There is also a Grooming Tools Guide and a Clipper Guide. Hope this helps a little!


----------

